# Need help with shaving soap EO blends



## sirtim100 (Nov 24, 2019)

After making a batch of HP shaving soap (for which many thanks to all the contributors in the shaving soap mega-thread) and a batch of CP shaving soap (for which many thanks to @Zany_in_CO), I'm more or less on track to start doing what I came onto this forum to do, make nice shaving soaps. 

I can start tweaking recipes to get the end product I'd like to use and gift around (and one day sell), but the big sticking point for me is the scent. I'd like to move away from the "classic barbershop fragrances", the market is on the point of submerging under the weight of so many sandalwood, lime, rose, lavender, violet, lemon, scented pucks. So the time has come to pick all your brains, given that there are a lot of highly experienced soapers out there who make some really interesting scent combinations (@KiwiMoose, for example).

Any EO or FO combinations, interesting ones, perhaps a tad unusual, for a shaving soap would be very much appreciated. And it goes without saying that when my international shaving soap empire finally takes off, the scent copyright shall be yours, promise... 

Happy soaping, everyone.


----------



## SeaSuds (Nov 24, 2019)

I used equal parts lemongrass, litsea and a tiny bit peppermint EO's for a very light scent and because my son loves lemon.  Which shaving soap did you prefer, the hot process or cold process?


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 24, 2019)

SeaSuds said:


> I used equal parts lemongrass, litsea and a tiny bit peppermint EO's for a very light scent and because my son loves lemon.  Which shaving soap did you prefer, the hot process or cold process?



Many thanks for the blend, it's now in my potions book.

As for preferences, I can't say right now. The CP will be ready in just under a month, while the HP version is going onto the catwalk for the first time this evening. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 24, 2019)

I did a Mango & Menthol blend that my husband really liked.


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 24, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I did a Mango & Menthol blend that my husband really liked.



Now that's an interesting one. What form did the menthol take, crystals?

And many thanks


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks for the honorary mention : )
Did you see somewhere that I made a lavender and liquorice soap?  3 parts lavender to 1 part aniseed. Very nice.  Not my idea though, someone told me to try it (I hate lavender you see).


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 24, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Thanks for the honorary mention : )
> Did you see somewhere that I made a lavender and liquorice soap?  3 parts lavender to 1 part aniseed. Very nice.  Not my idea though, someone told me to try it (I hate lavender you see).



Splendid mixture. Aniseed is now another EO on my shopping list. Many thanks!

@SeaSuds, tried out the HP soap just now. wonderful stuff. Makes so much lather you could use it in riot control, or foam parties.

Works very nicely on the skin too, although it did sting a tiny bit. I think it needs a bit more time to settle down before use.


----------



## SeaSuds (Nov 24, 2019)

Makes so much lather you could use it in riot control, or foam parties.

post pics!!


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 24, 2019)

SeaSuds said:


> Makes so much lather you could use it in riot control, or foam parties.
> 
> post pics!!


 
Will do


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 24, 2019)

How about a pine/peppermint blend? Its one of my favorite in soap.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 24, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> Now that's an interesting one. What form did the menthol take, crystals?
> 
> And many thanks


Yes, crystals. It was a while ago but if I remember correctly, I melted the crystals in the superfat oils.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 24, 2019)

Foam party??

Sounds like something that @CuriousCat might to use in the shower with his missus


----------



## Millie (Nov 24, 2019)

^
Minus the trial by fire this time


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 25, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> How about a pine/peppermint blend? Its one of my favorite in soap.



Another addition to the potions book. Thanks!


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 26, 2019)

More shameless brain-picking. I use Comme de Garçon 2 Man and used to use Tom Ford's Gucci Por Homme when was doing his magic with the firm. I'd like to make a shaving soap along those general lines. According to Fragantica, CdeG2M has notes such as kumquat, leather, incense, a touch of iris, mahogany (I´m useless at defining scents, so I believe them). So, working on that description, frankincense, perhaps a drop or two of patchouli, and there I get stuck.

Any suggestions? Think masculine and woody...


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 26, 2019)

@KiwiMoose, tried out your anise/lavender blend on a hanky. Like it very much indeed. I then ran it through the EOCalc and it gives a very interesting little mix (two in fact):

Orange (sweet)
Cedar
Anise 
Lavender

which may be another one to try out.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 26, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> @KiwiMoose, tried out your anise/lavender blend on a hanky. Like it very much indeed. I then ran it through the EOCalc and it gives a very interesting little mix (two in fact):
> 
> Orange (sweet)
> Cedar
> ...


I find after cure that the anise goes quite sweet anyway, so it doesn't need any sweetening up.  But yes that combo sounds good.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Nov 26, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> After making a batch of HP shaving soap (for which many thanks to all the contributors in the shaving soap mega-thread) and a batch of CP shaving soap (for which many thanks to @Zany_in_CO), I'm more or less on track to start doing what I came onto this forum to do, make nice shaving soaps.
> 
> I can start tweaking recipes to get the end product I'd like to use and gift around (and one day sell), but the big sticking point for me is the scent. I'd like to move away from the "classic barbershop fragrances", the market is on the point of submerging under the weight of so many sandalwood, lime, rose, lavender, violet, lemon, scented pucks. So the time has come to pick all your brains, given that there are a lot of highly experienced soapers out there who make some really interesting scent combinations (@KiwiMoose, for example).
> 
> ...


  I use a Lavender/Rosemary EO made from my garden.  This went over VERY well among the guys who stopped by my table on Sat.


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 26, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I find after cure that the anise goes quite sweet anyway, so it doesn't need any sweetening up.  But yes that combo sounds good.



Tried the blend with cedar as the base note, and another with patchouli. The cedar blend started off as a front runner but then flagged in the last lap. What looks to be a clear winner is the patchouli blend. In my frighteningly limited experience, patchouli seems to chamge from flamethrowing the nostrils to quite a sweet scent. Is that the case with other patchouli buffs?

The lavender/anise mix is going strong, although it's not sweetening up yet, but as you say, that happens after the cure. 

Back to the sniffing lab...


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 26, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> I use a Lavender/Rosemary EO made from my garden.  This went over VERY well among the guys who stopped by my table on Sat.



Another recipe for my potions book. Many many thanks!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 26, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> In my frighteningly limited experience, patchouli seems to chamge from flamethrowing the nostrils to quite a sweet scent. Is that the case with other patchouli buffs?
> 
> Back to the sniffing lab...



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 28, 2019)

Did another test batch of the Songwind recipe, this time with 

Patchouli
Orange
Anise
Lavender

Something went wrong, the only thing I can smell one day later is the stearic acid. Patchouli doesn't lose itself in the mist that easily...


----------



## Nanette (Nov 28, 2019)

Patchouli and lime is nice, if it hasnt been mentioned already.


----------



## Millie (Nov 28, 2019)

The scent will probably come back. One of soap's mysterious ways.


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 28, 2019)

Tried cedar and lime and liked it. Shall try it with patchouli


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 30, 2019)

Millie said:


> The scent will probably come back. One of soap's mysterious ways.



How right you were. Got tired of sniffing the stuff every two hours and cursing copiously, went to Madrid yesterday, came back today and the stearic smell has gone by over half to be replaced by a lovely mixed fragrance. It's going to be a corker of a soap...


----------



## sirtim100 (Dec 1, 2019)

Watching John Romer on YouTube while sticking small swabs of EO scented cotton wool up my nostrils. Nose is now burnt out and can't distinguish patchouli from floor cleaner, but I've got 3 decent recipe (more to come when more EOs based on members' suggestions come in).

1. Lavender and anise. Thanks to @KiwiMoose. This one is odd but is definitely growing on me.
2. Mandarin and frankincense. Nice, bright, jolly little number. Good for shaving while singing Figaro on a sunny morning. Think this recipe (and the next one) come from @Zany_in_CO , and if so, many thanks, Zany.
3. Frankincense, bergamot and peppermint. I think this one needs the grapefruit included in the original recipe, but it's a daring little mix that'll nip you in the jowls when you slap the soap on. 

There's a patchouli and orange number on the boil, but it needs something to counteract something in there that just isn't working. Ot maybe I should give my nose a rest...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 1, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> Ot maybe I should give my nose a rest...


Yeah, that.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 1, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> Watching John Romer on YouTube while sticking small swabs of EO scented cotton wool up my nostrils. Nose is now burnt out and can't distinguish patchouli from floor cleaner, but I've got 3 decent recipe (more to come when more EOs based on members' suggestions come in).
> 
> 1. Lavender and anise. Thanks to @KiwiMoose. This one is odd but is definitely growing on me.
> 2. Mandarin and frankincense. Nice, bright, jolly little number. Good for shaving while singing Figaro on a sunny morning. Think this recipe (and the next one) come from @Zany_in_CO , and if so, many thanks, Zany.
> ...


Rosemary for the Patch and Orange?


----------



## sirtim100 (Dec 2, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Rosemary for the Patch and Orange?



I like the sound of that. Shall give it a try


----------



## sirtim100 (Dec 3, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> I use a Lavender/Rosemary EO made from my garden.  This went over VERY well among the guys who stopped by my table on Sat.



Got some rosemary EO today and it's changed the whole ballgame. Tried out @Kiti Williams blend and really like it, very very much.

And added some rosemary to the patch/orange mixture a la @KiwiMoose and it's made the blend completely different. I didn't much like it before, it lacked substance, background, so to speak, and the rosemary gives it just that, a touch of gravitas.. Lovely blend.

Many many thanks to you both. Royalties will be forthcoming...


----------



## sirtim100 (Dec 9, 2019)

Made a lavender, rosemary, bergamot and peppermint blend in a test batch. Tried out the soap yesterday and the scent was almost too delicate to get through the slightly "plastic" smell of the stearic acid.


----------



## sirtim100 (Dec 9, 2019)

My previous post leads me onto a question. All the shaving soaps I've made to date using the Songwind method are very creamy, with nice stable lather, moisturizing, but they hardly smell. And that goes for all the ones I've made so far.  I've used the proportions recommended in the recipe, but they don't seem to overcome what strikes me as a rather powerful smell of stearic acid, a sort of plasticky scent. 

Any solutions?


----------

